# Pocket Predator Topshot



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,

I got a Topshot in recently and I thought I would write a review for anybody else on the fence. I'm a fan of smaller frames and I shoot OTT so the Topshot seemed liked a good choice for my first PP frame.

I'm also a big fan of the Torque, which is a clear competitor to the Topshot: both are asymmetrical ergo frames, both are inexpensive affairs made from molded plastic. Both are solid and durable, and they are both dedicated OTT slingshots that have wide fork tips for flats, and slotted holes for tubes. I can't exactly say I prefer one over the other, but they are very comparable and similar in size. I really like the pinky hole on the Topshot.

The Topshot came with 1" wide TBG flats installed, with a nice fat pouch. Kinda chunky and heavier than what I normally shoot. The bandset is very high quality, tied with thin solid elastic. It was attached using Bill Hays' proprietary ties. When I saw his video about them I guess I assumed they would be more than small lengths of tubing with a plastic pin shoved in the end. Not sure why they would be better than wrap and tuck, but a nice addition nonetheless. I removed the set from the Topshot and put it on my Delta Wing after trimming it to be shorter. A small handful of 3/8" steel ammo was also included.

Though I haven't had the Topshot for very long, my biggest complaint is, surprisingly, the quality. Okay, maybe not the quality of the frame, but the finishing. Although the frame feels plenty solid and durable, there is a multitude of small scratches and imperfections on the surface. Maybe I'm used to the impeccable finishing on the Simple Shot poly frames, where the only visible deformity is the thin line made from the injection molding- sometimes not even that is visible. The Topshot is not finished to such a high standard despite the similar price tag. I'm not sure if these imperfections are tooling chatter marks, or something else. The package was undamaged so I'm confident the frame was shipped out this way. It's possible I got a lemon but I don't think this is the case. Maybe that's just how it is from Pocket Predator, although photos I've seen of other poly frames make me think otherwise. Kinda stumped on this. See pictures for reference. If Bill sees this maybe he could weigh in. I have the glossy black frame for reference, I might smooth out some of these marks with some sandpaper and turn it into a matte finish.

Otherwise, this is a great frame. For a very acceptable price tag you get a high quality (nigh indestructible if Bill's videos are any testament) frame. Small and compact without sacrificing ergos. Accommodating of both flats and tubes. I love the pinky hole. Get one!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

The closeups are meant to show some of the imperfections I've discussed but they don't show up very well. Sorry about that. To anyone considering this frame, don't let it stop you. Still a great frame, I'm just a little disappointed by it. Maybe I'm spoiled by the many SS poly frames I have, whose quality has been perfect for me. No worries though. The last picture is a size comparison to some of my other favorite OTT frames which are also mentioned in my post.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

My scorpion came with those marks too. I guess it's a matter of the manufacturing process, who knows.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have two of them. Both are tip top.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

You are not dizzy. I just received a matte black scorp that is a late Friday build. I have a mattegreen ranger that is a Tuesday a.m. build after the QC meeting. I am shooting the heck out of them and wouldn't spend the shipping or the grief to swap them out or be without.


3danman said:


> The closeups are meant to show some of the imperfections I've discussed but they don't show up very well. Sorry about that. To anyone considering this frame, don't let it stop you. Still a great frame, I'm just a little disappointed by it. Maybe I'm spoiled by the many SS poly frames I have, whose quality has been perfect for me. No worries though. The last picture is a size comparison to some of my other favorite OTT frames which are also mentioned in my post.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

NaturalFork said:


> I have two of them. Both are tip top.


Hmmm, then the molds probably got old?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

skropi said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > I have two of them. Both are tip top.
> ...


Could be. Mine are a few years old now. One is the prototype Bill gave me at ECST.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

My top shot and scorpion have those same marks but for the money I see these as something you can chuck around a not have to worry about it. I think they are extremely well designed for accuracy and as a 3D template alone a good buy????


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr Brooks said:


> My top shot and scorpion have those same marks but for the money I see these as something you can chuck around a not have to worry about it. I think they are extremely well designed for accuracy and as a 3D template alone a good buy


Agreed. I don't have any safe-queen slingshots, but it's still nice to not have to worry about scratching it up or getting a fork hit.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Mojave Mo said:


> You are not dizzy. I just received a matte black scorp that is a late Friday build. I have a mattegreen ranger that is a Tuesday a.m. build after the QC meeting. I am shooting the heck out of them and wouldn't spend the shipping or the grief to swap them out or be without.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not worried. Just a little confused... Great frame nonetheless and an excellent price.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like cooling marks... I know its 'in-moulded' in a 2 stage deal. Maybe the mould was still a little cool at the time this one got done...

I wonder if the circles are the remnants of the pre-moulded section and used for location...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I didn't feel slighted, but I did look at that sucker real close to make sure all was cool. I am going to love it up with sandpaper and file an an aiming groove into it.


3danman said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > You are not dizzy. I just received a matte black scorp that is a late Friday build. I have a mattegreen ranger that is a Tuesday a.m. build after the QC meeting. I am shooting the heck out of them and wouldn't spend the shipping or the grief to swap them out or be without.
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

I have the same types of marks. I've sanded on mine (it was Matte already) and put an aiming dimple in it. Looks great. And Matt is correct......those are shipped all connected together and cut apart and sanded. Let us know how that particular one shoots.. I don't think anyone has reviewed it.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Bama Murdock said:


> I have the same types of marks. I've sanded on mine (it was Matte already) and put an aiming dimple in it. Looks great. And Matt is correct......those are shipped all connected together and cut apart and sanded. Let us know how that particular one shoots.. I don't think anyone has reviewed it.


My frame has cosmetic blemishes only, so it shoots just fine. I put a video up in The Art of Shooting section if you want proof


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I almost bought one last week... but I'm trying to save money... I made one with top slots out of birch to see if I liked it (and I do)... and they didn't have it available in green at the time. Fun little frame. Just need to finish it in BLO and wax. I'll probably get the poly version later down the road.

Oh, I have noticed some scuff marks on the other PP frames I have, but I figure it's just from removing the sprues and sanding the rough patches with an emery stick or something. Not a huge deal, and I honestly don't care about it.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Just watched my TopShot and never before noticed any kind of marks like that until now 

I have had this since December 2016.

But it shoots well


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A scratch or three doesn't matter when you can shoot like that.


----------

